# Swollen eye, gave Benadryl, now hives... please help



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

My 80 lb. red nose pit woke up this morning with a swollen eye, didn't look too bad when we first got up. My husband got home from work about an hour after we got up, asked him to look at her eye. Looked up all the recommendations and possibility could be a bug bite, so I gave her one benadryl. I took a nap while my husband watched her. After an hour I got back up and she had bumps all over her like hives. Her nose and body have bumps all over and she started itching and not being able to get still or comfortable. I have put some damp cool cloths on her nose and eye and she seems to like that, but after 4 hours she is finally starting to rest and hives seem to be lessening except on her face. Should I restrain from giving her benadryl?

Could she be allergic to the benadryl or was is something else that made her break out?

Thank you to anyone who can help me, I am worried.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

One benadryl wont work for an 80 lb dog. She needs three so 75 milligrams since they are 25 milligrams each. She is definitely having an allergic reaction to something so maybe a trip to the vet if the hives don't go down. If she had the swollen eye before the benadryl was given then I wouldn't stop giving her benadryl. You need to up the dose which is 25 mg for every 25 lbs of weight.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> One benadryl wont work for an 80 lb dog. She needs three so 75 milligrams since they are 25 milligrams each. She is definitely having an allergic reaction to something so maybe a trip to the vet if the hives don't go down.


im with bella


----------



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for your fast response, I will try what you said. I had never seen anything like that so it scared me.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Your welcome! Just so you know these dogs are prone to allergies and dogs in general can be sensitive to sprays, chemicals and can also be allergic to certain proteins or junky foods filled with by -products and corn and fillers that can trigger allergic reactions even though they have been eating it for years. Hopefully he is on a high quality kibble.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

last week my boy had a similar reaction. he's about 70 lbs. i gave him 2 right away. then another 2 in 6 hours and he cleared right up before the end of the day.
i sat around thinking about what could have caused the reaction. i gave up since there's about a million possibilities. then i walked into my garage and the new brand of laundry detergent was staring me right in the face.... back to fragrance free!!!


----------



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

Ahh, I just got a new household cleaner and I wonder if that might have done it, I'll go back to what I was using and see if that helps, she didn't have a problem with that at all. Thanks for the help. Everyone on here is just great.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I try to use all the green works products because my girl is so sensitive. I use allergy free laundry soap in her blankets to with a touch if bleach to kill germs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It blew my mind thinking of giving 3 to my boy until someone explained that dogs metabolism is way faster than humans so it's needed. When my boy acts up (his is seasonal) I gave him 3 for a few days then 2 3 times a day and he was star or the summer having 2 , 2 times a day. Just see what works for your boy. Mine is about 58lbs. Anything weird continue after u gibe him a bigger dose i would just get him I a vet might be something else.


----------



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, I have her two more benadryls to see how she reacts. She is off the carpet where I used the new cleaner last night and is quietly sleeping on her doggy bed. The hives seem to be letting up some and the swelling in her eyes are gone almost completely. I'm wondering if she got some of the cleaner on her paw and then rubbed her eye and that was just the first sign we got to see of the reaction. But it looks like Leah is going to be ok. Thank you to everyone who gave me some advice and input on how to help her. It is all much appreciated.


----------



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you to those who replied with help for Leah, her hives are gone now and her swollen eyes are back to normal. She did throw up a bit yesterday and outside of not having much of an appetite right now, she seems to be getting back to normal and feeling better. Again thank you so much.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that she is doing better. Maybe she ingested some or just plain ol got some in her eyes.

One time my dog broke out in hives after his rabies shot...just food for thought


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad she is doing better


----------



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, I wonder if the yard people put something on the ground that was bad because in the apartments I live I found out there was another pit that had the same problem, right down to the benadryl. Poor things, they both suffered for a while. She is doing much better today and that makes me happy.

I'll post a picture of her as soon as I can get one to upload.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

kellysfl said:


> Thanks, I wonder if the yard people put something on the ground that was bad because in the apartments I live I found out there was another pit that had the same problem, right down to the benadryl. Poor things, they both suffered for a while. She is doing much better today and that makes me happy.
> 
> I'll post a picture of her as soon as I can get one to upload.


I know you live in Vegas so I'm not sure how much grass you have around your apt building.....but, it could have been fertilizer or chemicals that they may have put down. Just a thought. Around the city streets where I live in Boston you go for a walk and see all those yellow signs on peoples grass that states "pesticide" application and I hate it. I don't let my dog go no where near that crap. Just food for thought


----------



## Zeus'sMommie (Apr 20, 2015)

*3-week Old Red Nose*

I have a 3 week old red nose that has broken out in Hives & his eyes are swollen what should I do?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Zeus'sMommie said:


> I have a 3 week old red nose that has broken out in Hives & his eyes are swollen what should I do?


Uh, take the dog to the vet. You don't play around with health with a puppy that young. They have basically no immune system yet, especially if the pup has been separated from its mother early and isn't getting antibodies from her milk.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why do you have a three week old to begin with? What happened to their mother?


----------

